
Newest spy satellite NROL-71 may be going to a very particular orbit - robszumski
http://www.satobs.org/seesat/Dec-2018/0040.html
======
robszumski
This tweet contains a representation of this orbit:
[https://twitter.com/coastal8049/status/1070926967577358336](https://twitter.com/coastal8049/status/1070926967577358336)

What's interesting is that it may indicate that multiple angles of shadows vs
the usual overhead at X hours in the morning is useful. Machine learning on
imagery perhaps?

~~~
WestCoastJustin
Thanks for posting this. I had never seen the
[http://www.satobs.org/](http://www.satobs.org/) site before. Looks like I'm
going down a rabbit hole for a few hours now :)

~~~
robszumski
It's a bit over my head as I don't observe anything, but it does have some
interesting content on it.

